# Decorated Pens at the Supreme



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Is anyone else taking things to put on top of your cat's pens? Like their Pedigree or Photos or something? I'm not going to as I don't want to take too much with me but was thinking of taking my Cat's Best In Show Rosette and wondered if you were allowed to do that? I am sure you are as I remember seeing things like this in the years I've been before but just want to make sure, Thanks :smile5:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You can put anything on there, You might as well show off his winnings, it only comes once a year

I was going to put some pictures of the kittens i have available on top, do you think that would be ok?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I have photos, photos of his parents, some of his ICs (just the 3 which count) and some of his rossies - will have his Selkirk Rex Cat Club qualifier ones and a couple of BOBs. When he gets his tica title certs through might put one of those on there.

I like photos showing them as kittens right to adults? 

I found last year people like to read the boards and ask questions as well which is nice as encourages visitors to get chatting with exhibitors and vice versa


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I think i will take lulus bob,s then, and the baby pics is a good idea.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

right ok thanks


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

This was mine at the weekend Vix - won't be anywhere near as extravagant for the Supreme though - this was for a breed show ....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Where can you get those foldable cork boards from? ive been looking everywhere


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

not sure Jen as Zoe got mine for me - will ask!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw it sat and thought well. Felt very ill sat with my diabetes and didn't know what you looked like so sorry i never saw you. My boyfriend wants a Selkirk now. We saw a shorthaired tortie one. Wanted that one, and a black tipped one maybe? with green eyes????????/ lovely cats, but prefer the shorthair ones. Also saw your new boy, yum!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

There were lots of lovely curlies there 

There was a longhair black tipped silver (schmoo's grandaddy), a longhair black silver shaded (mister F's sister) and a black smoke shorthair kitten (mister F's nephew)!

Big family affair lol 

Didn't see you I don't think - but had a lovely day will do a report when I get chance


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> not sure Jen as Zoe got mine for me - will ask!


That would be great thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Soupie said:


> There were lots of lovely curlies there
> 
> There was a longhair black tipped silver (schmoo's grandaddy), a longhair black silver shaded (mister F's sister) and a black smoke shorthair kitten (mister F's nephew)!
> 
> ...


i think it was the longhair black tipped silver his grandad then that we liked.


----------

